

Laser engraving an iPad - neat process, like a printer - johng
http://www.ipadforums.net/ipad-general-discussions/1445-first-engraved-ipad.html

======
imagetic
The crew at Heroku had theirs engraved as well:
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/teich/4497865726/in/set-7215762...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/teich/4497865726/in/set-72157623789369366/)

~~~
winterlightning
whoa, that is way awesome

------
thmz
Does anyone know if there are cheap laser engravers on the market? Most of
them I've seen are 5000 USD or more.

